# SNL 12/15/12 Martin Short; Paul McCartney



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

New York Children's Chorus
Martin Short monologue (Paul Shaffer, Kristen Wiig, Jimmy Fallon, Tom Hanks, Samuel L. Jackson, Tina Fey cameo)
A Tony Bennett Christmas (Alec Baldwin cameo)
Royal "ehHem" Protocol
You're a Rat Bastard Charlie Brown
Paul McCartney performs
Weekend Update
..Top Stories
..Jacob Bar Mitzvah Boy
..More Top Stories
..The Girl You Wish You Hadn't Started a Conversation with at a Party
..More Top Stories
What Up With That? (Samuel L. Jackson, Carrie Brownstein cameo)
Paul McCartney performs
Catching Up at Restoration Hardware
Pageant Auditions
Paul McCartney performs


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Didn't see the name, mine was cut too...

Did Samuel L Jackson really say the "F" word on What's Up with That?
I did clearly hear him say Bullsh1t, but I rewound the line right before that and it sure sounded like something he's really not supposed to say on TV.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Satchel said:


> Didn't see the name, mine was cut too...
> 
> Did Samuel L Jackson really say the "F" word on What's Up with That?
> I did clearly hear him say Bullsh1t, but I rewound the line right before that and it sure sounded like something he's really not supposed to say on TV.


Yes, yes he did. Got a bit too into character, he did.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Is it wrong that I like the Nirvana/McCartney song better than any straight up Nirvana song?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

This was a great SNL, lots of good stuff, hunh looking back at the line up I think this is the first time I can say there wasn't a stinker skit in any of them.

I thought they did all the songs in reverse order, first song was a complete bore, second song was ok and the last song was the best one. I know it's one of his classics, but I still think they should have led with it.

I'm really liking The Girl You Wish You Hadn't Started a Conversation with at a Party, the non-sequiturs are hilarious.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I liked the Christmas music but thought every skit was terrible


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

SeanC said:


> This was a great SNL, lots of good stuff, hunh looking back at the line up I think this is the first time I can say there wasn't a stinker skit in any of them.


Still can't stand "What Up With That." I hate sketches where every time they do it, it is exactly the same. Sam Jackson at least made tonight's more interesting, unintentionally. 

The Tony Bennett Christmas really lacked a punchline. It was just Alec Baldwin and Martin Short doing Tony Bennett impressions.

I liked Royal Protocol... it was one of the few times when the performers trying not to laugh actually worked and made it funnier.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I still love it 

Jason in the red jumpsuit makes me laugh every time.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

"Piccadilly Cervix"


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I liked everything except Restoration Hardware.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Tracy said:


> I liked everything except Restoration Hardware.


I got the impression that skit was mostly improv.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

How could you forget the Tom Hanks cameo? 

OTOH, I could understand totally missing the Kristin Wig cameo.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

OH! duh.... and I added Alec and he wasn't in that set of cameos, dunno how I managed that.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Satchel said:


> Is it wrong that I like the Nirvana/McCartney song better than any straight up Nirvana song?


I wouldn't say it was better but wow it was really great and unusual. I listened to it a few times and even called the wife in to hear it. BTW Grohl has some really great side projects. If you haven't already you should check out Probot. For those that don't know, this is all part of Grohl's upcoming Sound City documentary. http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/nirvana-paul-mccartney-song-stems-from-dave-grohls-sound-city-documentary-20121213


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

LoadStar said:


> Yes, yes he did. Got a bit too into character, he did.


The "host" stopped him just short of the full on word and said that would cost them too much money.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

rahnbo said:


> The "host" stopped him just short of the full on word and said that would cost them too much money.


No - he said the entire word.

I thought this was a great show. 
The writing was way better than usual - makes me wonder if the lack of comedic talent of someone like Martin Short doesn't give them much to work with...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Batter than average show. Surprised at the song choices, which is a good thing with McCartney. He tends to rely on certain crowd-pleasers and it was nice not to hear Hey Jude yet again.

But his xmas song really isn't good.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Cainebj said:


> No - he said the entire word.
> 
> I thought this was a great show.
> The writing was way better than usual - makes me wonder if the lack of comedic talent of someone like Martin Short doesn't give them much to work with...


I watched it again. You're right. He fired of the BS word off camera then the host said "that's going to cost us some money." I was paying more attention to the F-Word.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I thought the children's chorus was a really lovely and appropriate way to start the show. I enjoyed that quite a lot.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> I thought this was a great show.
> The writing was way better than usual - makes me wonder if the lack of comedic talent of someone like Martin Short doesn't give them much to work with...


Martin Short lacks comedic talent? Wha..?!?! 

I thought the Royal OB/GYN sketch was brilliant, and finishing it off with Fred Armisen reprising his role as Queen Elizabeth coming to get her "Dame Judy Dench" washed was just classic.

I always love "What Up With That?" just because of Sudeikis as Dancing Track Suit Guy. It was even better this time that he got a speaking part in that sketch and that he apparently smokes between his dancing stints.

None of the others really did much for me, and I was pretty disappointed with the McCartney music.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

rahnbo said:


> I wouldn't say it was better but wow it was really great and unusual. I listened to it a few times and even called the wife in to hear it. BTW Grohl has some really great side projects. If you haven't already you should check out Probot. For those that don't know, this is all part of Grohl's upcoming Sound City documentary. http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/nirvana-paul-mccartney-song-stems-from-dave-grohls-sound-city-documentary-20121213


Grohl might have been on SNL more times as a drummer than a guitarist:

Nirvana
Tom Petty
Nirvana with McCartney

Odd. Not sure how many times Foo Fighters have been on.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

From Wiki: 
"Dave Grohl has performed on the show 12 times with Nirvana twice, Foo Fighters seven times, Them Crooked Vultures once, Paul McCartney once, and Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers once"


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Was Grohl drumming behind Tom Petty, or as part of the Heartbreakers?

And when was that?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Drewster said:


> Was Grohl drumming behind Tom Petty, or as part of the Heartbreakers?
> 
> And when was that?


1994. Right after Wildflowers was released. Great story they tell in the documentary Runnin Down a Dream


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Strong show, beginning to end. Except that Paul McCartney ended the show with the worst song of his career. Funny that he was the low point in an SNL!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Martin Short lacks comedic talent? Wha..?!?!


OMG I totally mis wrote that - 
I meant Martin Short is SO talented that it makes me wonder if someone like him makes the writing better...

Seeing him last night makes me miss all the other uber talented cast members of SNL - 
the current cast doesn't really seem to have anyone of that caliber...


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Cainebj said:
> 
> 
> > The writing was way better than usual - makes me wonder if the lack of comedic talent of someone like Martin Short doesn't give them much to work with...
> ...


Cainebj's phrasing was awkward but I think what he meant was that usually the writers don't have a guest with the comedic talent of Martin Short, which doesn't give them as much to work with. Because they have Martin, the writing was way better than usual.

[ETA: oops! What he said! ]


----------



## thebigmo (Feb 12, 2005)

hefe said:


> Strong show, beginning to end. Except that Paul McCartney ended the show with the worst song of his career. Funny that he was the low point in an SNL!


But we did have our biggest laugh of the program during the last song because of the look on the face of the girl in the right side front row.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

No Snoopy in "You're a Rat Bastard, Charlie Brown"?

Samuel L. Jackson was of course bleeped for the West Coast feed, so thank goodness for me happening to read Twitter three hours before the show aired here.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

trainman said:


> No Snoopy in "You're a Rat Bastard, Charlie Brown"?
> 
> Samuel L. Jackson was of course bleeped for the West Coast feed, so thank goodness for me happening to read Twitter three hours before the show aired here.


Sam claims he said "Fuh" and he might of as it was hard to make out. I think he did stop short, but it was close. He did say BS though (and he admitted he was supposed to cut short on that as well, but "blew it").

http://www.kansascity.com/2012/12/15/3968088/samuel-l-jackson-that-wasnt-an.html

Oh and this show was another winner. Except for the Jamie Fox show, this years has pretty much been all winners.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

I hate Martin Short, but the Royal Hoo-hah sketch was great. 

But the funniest line of the night to me was the Weekend Update joke about the Deer Pope.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

bruab said:


> I hate Martin Short, but the Royal Hoo-hah sketch was great.
> 
> But the funniest line of the night to me was the Weekend Update joke about the Deer Pope.


That was hilarious. Totally caught me off guard.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

trainman said:


> No Snoopy in "You're a Rat Bastard, Charlie Brown"?
> 
> Samuel L. Jackson was of course bleeped for the West Coast feed, so thank goodness for me happening to read Twitter three hours before the show aired here.


I just watched. Snoopy was briefly shown. I don't remember who was dressed as Snoopy.


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Still can't stand "What Up With That." I hate sketches where every time they do it, it is exactly the same.


I'm with you. Every time a WUWT sketch comes on, I 30 second jump through it, and the split second I see between each jump always looks exactly the same. I guess I just don't _get_ it. <shrug>


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I would like comic actors like Martin Short and Robin Williams more if they turned themselves down a notch.

Great closing song by McCartney.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I laughed quite a few times in Weekend Update. Big Teeth even amused me. I liked her as that character.

Wowza. Dave Grohl, Pat Smear, Krist Novoselic and Paul McCartney. That'd be a hell of a band.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I do not care for McCartney. But I do enjoy it from time to time when he really allows himself to get a little heavy and wail.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Beafoovana. Foonirtles. Beavana Fighters.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The captions during Jackson's "oops" read "mother farter." 

Also, watching the captions scroll "butthole butthole butthole butthole" was pretty entertaining. Taint Andrews!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

windracer said:


> Also, watching the captions scroll "butthole butthole butthole butthole" was pretty entertaining. Taint Andrews!


OMG-that would be hilarious! I would have loved to see the Queen's "Dame Judi Dench" wearing a little hat!


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

Hank said:


> How could you forget the Tom Hanks cameo?
> 
> *OTOH,* I could understand totally missing the Kristin Wig cameo.


I see what you did there.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Batter than average show. Surprised at the song choices, which is a good thing with McCartney. He tends to rely on certain crowd-pleasers and it was nice not to hear Hey Jude yet again.
> 
> But his xmas song really isn't good.


I HATE "Simply Having A Wonderful Christmastime" as soon as I heard the intro I dove for the remote. It's my #1 hated Christmas song


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Best episode so far this season.

Martin Short usually works on my nerves, but he was used very well here.

I, like every other human being on the planet, hate "Simply Having a Wonderful Christmas Time". However, with Paul McCartney the musical guest on SNL's last live show before Christmas, it's probably obligatory. (And, it was compensated for by the other two musical numbers being completely awesome.)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I must be weird. I kind of like that song. I must not be human.  

It's at least better than a lot of other Christmas songs I hear at this time of year, like "All I Want For Christmas Is You," "Happy Christmas (War Is Over)," "Do They Know It's Christmas?" and so on.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't think you're weird LoadStar, it was my favorite song of the night too.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I must be weird. I kind of like that song. I must not be human.


My wife loves that song and I am indifferent to it. I am not much into Christmas music outside of the traditional songs.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

I don't hate that song either - there are much worse Christmas songs than that one!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Different strokes. I think it's not only one of the worst Christmas songs ever, but one of the worst songs period. It's just so unbelievably grating. Kind of makes me sad that one of my all time favorite artists is responsible for unleashing that trash on the world.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

I actually love that song, too.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

MrGreg said:


> I'm with you. Every time a WUWT sketch comes on, I 30 second jump through it, and the split second I see between each jump always looks exactly the same. I guess I just don't _get_ it. <shrug>


How could you get something that you skip every time?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Still can't stand "What Up With That." I hate sketches where every time they do it, it is exactly the same...


That's part of what makes this one work for me.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Oh, and McCartney's Christmas song? I don't care if he was a Beatle. He could have also been in Led Zeppelin and the E Street Band for all I care. The song blows.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> Still can't stand "What Up With That."


That's by far my favorite recurring sketch. And I got a double dose, because I just watched the prime-time Christmas episode the other day and that had a "WUwT" segment featuring Mike Tyson.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

rondotcom said:


> I see what you did there.


LOL!! .... that's funny, because I sure didn't!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Wowza. Dave Grohl, Pat Smear, Krist Novoselic and Paul McCartney. That'd be a hell of a band.


OMG. That second song he did was beyond atrocious. I mean really bad. So grating it hurt my ears. I'd rather listen to "Christmastime" 10000x over before hearing 10 seconds that second song again. And I *really* hate "Christmastime".

And Paul should just let his hair go gray gracefully like Roger Waters. Stop trying to look so young -- it makes you look like a fool.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Oh, and Martin Short as Larry David was amazing. 

Those two sketches -- "The Royal Ah-em" and "Charlie Brown" were two of their best bits all season.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I was hoping for an Ed Grimley Christmas sketch, but I guess that would have been too obvious.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> Oh, and Martin Short as Larry David was amazing.


Agreed. In fact, when he first appeared as Larry David, I thought it was really Larry David. And I know Larry is pretty tall (about 6'1"), so it was only the fact that this version of Larry appeared short (pun intended) that clued me in to the fact that it wasn't really Larry.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

My favorite sketch was the one where Paul McCartney played some old radio that was converted into a guitar with former members of Nirvana.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

windracer said:


> I was hoping for an Ed Grimley Christmas sketch, but I guess that would have been too obvious.


As soon as the show started, I said I hope he does Ed Grimley. He did do a quick bit in his opening, but no actual skit.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I wonder what the cold open was supposed to be.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Agreed. In fact, when he first appeared as Larry David, I thought it was really Larry David. And I know Larry is pretty tall (about 6'1"), so it was only the fact that this version of Larry appeared short (pun intended) that clued me in to the fact that it wasn't really Larry.


I thought it was him too, my wife had to correct me when I said.

"I like how that actually is Larry David, but with extra hair pasted on his head"

RE the Christmas Song, I had no idea it was a McCartney song, I had to look it up to confirm but it made sense when he started singing.

I always thought it was just some canned Christmas song (because it's really not that special). I can't say I hate it, it's OK once or twice every year (like any other Christmas song).


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

LoadStar said:


> I must be weird. I kind of like that song. I must not be human.
> 
> It's at least better than a lot of other Christmas songs I hear at this time of year, like "All I Want For Christmas Is You," "Happy Christmas (War Is Over)," "Do They Know It's Christmas?" and so on.


agree with every statement there

off topic: my favorite 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOPZoX6ZSnE[/media]


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> I wonder what the cold open was supposed to be.


It was their way of paying tribute to the Connecticut tragedy.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> It was their way of paying tribute to the Connecticut tragedy.


I assume he meant "what was their original plan for the cold open before they changed it to pay tribue"?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> I assume he meant "what was their original plan for the cold open before they changed it to pay tribue"?


Ah, yeah. You're probably right.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

windracer said:


> The captions during Jackson's "oops" read "mother farter."


Knowing how the "SNL" captions are done: I'll bet that's what he said in the dress rehearsal.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

hefe said:


> Different strokes. I think it's not only one of the worst Christmas songs ever, but one of the worst songs period. It's just so unbelievably grating. Kind of makes me sad that one of my all time favorite artists is responsible for unleashing that trash on the world.


He wanted to fill the world with silly Christmas songs.

What's wrong with that?


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I prefer silly love songs. I don't really like that song, but it was better than the Nirvana song. However, it has nothing on this: http://www.myspace.com/video/ninja-slipper/snl-christmas/57479814


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Yes, yes he did. Got a bit too into character, he did.


Actually too bad he didn't say "say what again mother****" when Keenans charcter started to interupt him.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Hank said:


> OMG. That second song he did was beyond atrocious. I mean really bad. So grating it hurt my ears. I'd rather listen to "Christmastime" 10000x over before hearing 10 seconds that second song again. And I *really* hate "Christmastime".
> 
> And Paul should just let his hair go gray gracefully like Roger Waters. Stop trying to look so young -- it makes you look like a fool.


Feel free to skip the entire genre of modern heavy rock, then.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

For me, the problem with his song is they repeat the chorus 11 times. We get it, you are simply having a wonderful Christmas time.

I guess it runs in the Beatles family since George Harrison did a similar thing with "I got my mind set on you". Which Weird Al perfectly turned into "This song is just six words long".


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Feel free to skip the entire genre of modern heavy rock, then.


That's fine with me, but why is Paul McCartney performing it?


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Kablemodem said:


> How could you get something that you skip every time?


I watched it the first few times they did WUWT. Didn't get it, not even a little bit. So now it's an instant skip. Sounds like there are people who like it, so good for them. I'd rather have a WUWT that I know I can skip than a random unfunny sketch I end up wishing I had skipped. Let's me focus on the other parts I do find funny. I also almost always skip the musical acts, which a lot of people here seem to like. To each their own.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Awesome episode. Loved just about every sketch. It's nice when they have actual comedic talent as the guest host. It feels like the cast really steps it up in these situations.

Only like the WUWT sketch because I like watching Jason dance in the background. That man has some moves. I just wish they'd switch up the sketch a little. It is literrally the same thing every time. 

As for Paul, the first song was a snoozefest. Couldn't make it through it. Love the song he did with Nirvana (hate calling them that. It's not Nirvana if Kurt ain't there) but I think they did a much better job at the benefit concert than here. Could be the crappy sound that SNL has, though. It's cool to see an old man like Paul really rock out, though. And I can watch Dave play the drums all day long. He reminds me of Animal from the Muppets. 

I'm a big fan of Paul's Xmas song and it's my oldest daughter's favorite. Really enjoyed watching that. I'm guessing they had the kids' choir booked for that and then decided to use them for the cold open as well. Great cold open, btw. Gave me chill bumps. Well done, SNL


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Donbadabon said:


> I guess it runs in the Beatles family since George Harrison did a similar thing with "I got my mind set on you". Which Weird Al perfectly turned into "This song is just six words long".


That's seven words - Weird Al must find math hard.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

No mention of Joe Walsh in the first musical number?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Supfreak26 said:


> Only like the WUWT sketch because I like watching Jason dance in the background. That man has some moves. I just wish they'd switch up the sketch a little. It is literally the same thing every time.


A lot of us who like WUWT seem to find Jason as the funniest bit.

To me to say that WUWT is exactly the same every time is an exaggeration. I find the very slight differences between them to be funny too, and I look for them. The guests are one of the differences, well other than Lindsey Buckingham . Who are they, what are they going to say or not say, how are they going to react to the host, all interesting/humorous stuff to me.

And the random characters that wander in and out of frame during the music/dance parts, those are pretty different each time, well other than Fred Armisen (Kenny G guy), and Jason (red track suit guy).

I'm not trying to prove anyone wrong, I'm just pointing out why it's funny to me.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

It was only funny once --when they actually had Lindsey Buckingham on the show.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

My favorite part is when DeAndre is interviewing the first guest and the music starts coming on and he gets this amazed look on his face...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

loubob57 said:


> No mention of Joe Walsh in the first musical number?


He was among the names Martin Short thanked at the end.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

hefe said:


> He was among the names Martin Short thanked at the end.


I thought so, but I meant in this thread.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

I noticed, but never thought to mention it.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> That's seven words - Weird Al must find math hard.


The actual title of the song is "(This Song's Just) Six Words Long" but yeah, the refrain itself is seven words.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

It was good, I was hopping Ed Would show up...more than a throw away line in the monologue. But Jackie Rogers Jr was ok.

Does Martin Short have something out, movie or tv show? I was thinking it was a episode from the 80's with both Short and McCartney.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

He shows up on Letterman fairly often, and I don't remember him even doing the normal plugging a new project thing.. He just does his weird singing skits (which I think aren't that funny) regularly.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Supfreak26 said:


> Only like the WUWT sketch because I like watching Jason dance in the background. That man has some moves. I just wish they'd switch up the sketch a little. It is literrally the same thing every time.


Just stumbled on this on the interwebs:


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

This joke bombed on twitter so I'll try it here:

They've been doing WUWT? so long that Imogene Coca was one of the original singers.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

^^^ I snickered.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

I will never tire of seeing Jason dancing in the red track suit. He kills me every single time. :-D


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

kar74 said:


> I will never tire of seeing Jason dancing in the red track suit. He kills me every single time. :-D


That is the only thing I like about the skit. I usually watch until he dances the first time and then skip ahead.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

kar74 said:


> I will never tire of seeing Jason dancing in the red track suit. He kills me every single time. :-D


Me too. I love the way he jumps into the scene, as well.


----------



## gamndbndr (Jul 3, 2007)

Shouldn't have cut this. Better than a lot of the things that stayed in the show. Not a real fan of Bobby Moynihan but he played off Seth very well.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/436477


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

They probably cut it because they couldn't get the fist bump right.


----------

